# sleeping monitor



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

now&then my cat will come over to me, while i'm on the computer. and start to rub my keyboard (top middle). there is a sleep button there. the monitor will go to sleep. the problem is, i cannot get it to wake up. i have to unplug the computer and restart it. how can i wake it up ?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

It should wake up with either the enter key on the keyboard or the power button on the PC. If it doesn't, then you might want to take the solution I applied to my mom's PC with faulty power management: Grip the sleep button firmly with a pair of needle nose pliers, and yank it right out of the keyboard...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/sleep-and-hibernation-frequently-asked-questions



> On most computers, you can resume working by pressing your computer's power button. However, not all computers are the same. You might be able to wake your computer by pressing any key on the keyboard, clicking a mouse button, or opening the lid on a laptop. Check the documentation that came with your computer or go to the manufacturer's website.


The 3rd question in that link tells you how to disable sleep mode.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of machine is it and what version OS are you operating?


----------

